# Blondinen sind gar nicht Blöd, Neiiiiiiiin



## DER SCHWERE (5 Juli 2012)

​


----------



## Punisher (5 Juli 2012)

*AW: Blondienen sind gar nicht Blöd, Neiiiiiiiin*

klasse


----------



## Q (5 Juli 2012)

*AW: Blondienen sind gar nicht Blöd, Neiiiiiiiin*

wieso ist doch alles da wo es sein soll


----------



## MarkyMark (5 Juli 2012)

*AW: Blondienen sind gar nicht Blöd, Neiiiiiiiin*

blond*IE*nen? happy09

Übrigens, einmal ganz rechts bitte


----------



## mofaracer09 (5 Juli 2012)

*AW: Blondienen sind gar nicht Blöd, Neiiiiiiiin*

Ich glaube wer so einen Arsch hat braucht in dieser Welt kein Gehirn


----------



## Weltenbummler (6 Juli 2012)

Sehr sexy sind die Popos.


----------



## neman64 (6 Juli 2012)

Und wiso halten dann die Damen mit der Nummer 2, 4 und 5 die Tafeln verkehrt in die Höhe?


----------



## LuigiHallodri (7 Juli 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> Und wiso halten dann die Damen mit der Nummer 2, 4 und 5 die Tafeln verkehrt in die Höhe?



happy010 Genau mein Humor! :thumbup:


----------

